# Age points confusion Visa 189



## blassy (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi all,
This is my first post here, and I would like to thank you all for the valuable information you are sharing here. However, I am confused about how to calculate my Age points so that I see if I am eligible to apply for visa subclass 189 or not, I was born on 1/10/1984, and my age by 1/10/2016 will be 32 years.

If I applied on November 2016, would I still be eligible for 30 points ? or will I be considered over 32 and lose 5 points ? knowing that , my age will be one month over 32 by then.

My total score should be 60 points, if I got 30 points in the "age" criteria.

in this case ? considering that I have got 60 points only including the 30 points in Age, if I received an ITA during 2017, and my Grant wasn't issued before I turn 33? would I get a refusal by then for reaching 33? or should this be ok?


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

blassy said:


> Hi all,
> This is my first post here, and I would like to thank you all for the valuable information you are sharing here. However, I am confused about how to calculate my Age points so that I see if I am eligible to apply for visa subclass 189 or not, I was born on 1/10/1984, and my age by 1/10/2016 will be 32 years.
> 
> If I applied on November 2016, would I still be eligible for 30 points ? or will I be considered over 32 and lose 5 points ? knowing that , my age will be one month over 32 by then.
> ...


You will get points until 33 starts so 32 years and 11 months will give you same points as 31 . Good to go


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Why is this confusing? The range specified is 25-32 years of age to get 30 points. Therefore, if you are 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31 or 32, you get 30 points for age.

This is probably the least confusing aspect of the points system so I really don't understand why people find it so confusing?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You will be 32 since you will not yet be 33. You are either one or the other.

Your points calculation is frozen at the time of invitation, so even if you turned 33 before you lodge your application, you would still get points based on your age at the time of your invitation.


----------



## praveenkrazy007 (Jan 31, 2018)

i was born on 12/10/1993. 24 yrs completed and 25 yrs running. so which category i will fit in 18 - 24 or 25 - 32 category . Please answer


----------

